# Cherche MAC OS X Tiger 10.4.11



## Hibouk gCat Pepsé (10 Novembre 2012)

J'espère ne pas commettre d'impair et d'être dans la bonne section du forum. Je possède depuis 2 jours un iBook G4 acheté sur eBay. Les utilisateurs précédents ont laissé des traces. Et moi, les traces des autres ça m'énerve, je suis un peu le Monk des portables. Pas de bol, l'iBook date de 2005 et comme ces bestioles sont trop fiables, curieusement on paume tous les CD d'origine.

Bref, je cherche, de façon "légale", un MAC OS X Tiger 10.4.11 (ce qu'il y a dedans maintenant) pour me faire un disque dur et une install tout neuf. Soyez sympa, ne me tuez pas avec les prix, je commence à peine dans Appleworld !

La machine: iBook G4 - 1,42 GHz - 14 inch - 2GB de mémoire - modèle A1134 - modèle ID PowerBook6,7.

Tiens, c'est possible de passer à Snow Leopard ?

A vos archives, m'sieurs-dames.

D'avanche merchi


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2012)

Hibouk_Pohouère_Pressé a dit:


> Tiens, c'est possible de passer à Snow Leopard ?


Bonsoir et bienvenue,

 ce modèle peut recevoir Léopard (10.5.8) au maximum.


----------



## Hibouk gCat Pepsé (10 Novembre 2012)

Merci pour l'info Renaud31


----------



## Madalvée (10 Novembre 2012)

Sinon la version CD maximale de tiger qui est en vente est la 10.4.6 dite "universelle" (notamment sur ebay).
Je te la conseille car plus stable que Léopard et upgradable en 10.4.11.


----------



## Invité (10 Novembre 2012)

Belle bête ! 
Je te conseille iScoll2 pour quelques fonctionnalités supplémentaires du TrackPad
Mon 1,2GHz n'a eu (je touche du bois, mon bureau) que l'inverter qui a lâché jusqu'à présent


----------



## Hibouk gCat Pepsé (10 Novembre 2012)

Merci again everybody, je vois des box noirs de DVD 10.4.6  aux States pour environ 75 iouroz. Comment je peux savoir s'il est vraiment multilangue?! Evidemment je peux demander au vendeur mais quand je l'aurai payé et reçu et que c'est la version tagalog, c'est un peu loin pour allez secouer le pèpère au comptoir!


----------



## flotow (11 Novembre 2012)

C'est forcément multilangue.

Par contre, 75&#8364; pour Tiger, ça fait un peu cher (129&#8364; à l'origine&#8230; il y a 7 ans )


----------



## Hibouk gCat Pepsé (11 Novembre 2012)

Bien, je pose donc la question qui tue: quelqu'un(e) aurait-il(elle) c'te box dans le fond du grenier ? On peut faire un deal sympa en plus de faire une action en faveur d'un nouveau disciple MacOSien.


----------



## flotow (11 Novembre 2012)

Ah non. Je n'ai que Leopard et Snow Leopard en version boite


----------



## Hibouk gCat Pepsé (11 Novembre 2012)

Damned !! Je ne peux donc pas m'y coller dans les heures qui viennent. Obligé d'attendre la bonne occaze... 

Saint Cépéhu, patron des processeurs, à toi j'adresse offrandes zé prières.... :love: louée soit ta RAM, libère nous des ruptures de stock, ainsi soit-il ...:rateau:


----------



## Hibouk gCat Pepsé (14 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour tizautes,

La question aucazou: est-il possible de récupérer le numéro de licence quelque part dans les entrailles de ma bête? (ibook G4 - 1,25 GHz - 14").:mouais:. Le but c'est d'utiliser une image ISO facilement téléchargeable sur le net mais avec un numéro de licence légal.

Question subsidiaire: Y a-t-il une fonctionnalité de "restauration" de l'OS avec cette même machine, genre tout redevient propre comme quand elle sortait du fournisseur ??

Mettez un Tigre dans vot'moteur qu'il disait, moi j'veux bien mais encore faut-il trouver c'est où qu'elle se planque c'te sale bestiole !!!!


----------



## Sly54 (14 Novembre 2012)

Hibouk_Pohouère_Pressé a dit:


> La question aucazou: est-il possible de récupérer le numéro de licence quelque part dans les entrailles de ma bête? (ibook G4 - 1,25 GHz - 14").:mouais:. Le but c'est d'utiliser une image ISO facilement téléchargeable sur le net mais avec un numéro de licence légal.


Pas de n° de licence sur les OS d'Apple.




Hibouk_Pohouère_Pressé a dit:


> Question subsidiaire: Y a-t-il une fonctionnalité de "restauration" de l'OS avec cette même machine, genre tout redevient propre comme quand elle sortait du fournisseur ??


Non plus. La technique est de réinstaller l'OS.



Si la Q est de trouver Tiger en DVD noirs, envoie moi un MP, je regarderai ce soir.


----------



## Hibouk gCat Pepsé (14 Novembre 2012)

Merci Sly54 pour ces infos précieuses à un (relativement) jeune padawan


----------



## fanougym (14 Novembre 2012)

Sur LBC, de temps en temps des bonnes affaires.... à faire

Bien vérifier que l'on est en présence de DVD noirs universels


----------



## Hibouk gCat Pepsé (14 Novembre 2012)

Vielen dank, camarade  je vois ça de suite !


----------



## Hibouk gCat Pepsé (27 Novembre 2012)

Tant que j'y suis, hop! "résolu".


----------



## fanougym (27 Novembre 2012)

acheté installé ?


----------



## Hibouk gCat Pepsé (27 Novembre 2012)

J'oubliais de citer le topic: http://forums.macg.co/ibook-et-powe...-tiger-sur-ibook-g4-1205528.html#post12431002 :rose:


----------



## patrick.2 (30 Août 2014)

je cherche aussi un  dvd retail de 10.4  a l'aide ... merci .


----------



## flotow (30 Août 2014)

patrick.2 a dit:


> je cherche aussi un  dvd retail de 10.4  a l'aide ... merci .


ebay ?


----------

